# Boycott on Feb 12th



## Jezebel123 (Jan 28, 2021)

TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Hell yea!
Let's all strike. 
I'm not even going to wait!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

New Member ✔
Willing to Sacrifice ✔
Star Rating ❌
All for the Greater Good ✔
Rides Giving ❌
BOYCOTT BOYCOTT BOCOTT! ✔

That said I support you and I myself will not drive on the 12th since I will be heading out for a night run from Barstow to Vegas that weekend!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who comes in ready to lead a strike. I would have a few dollars.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


All 20 of us are in


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Jezebel123 said:


> difficult times are * here during the pandemics*...


There, fixed it for ya......

It's going to be sweet times ahead, AFTER the pandemic...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Guber an gryft count on desperate dummies an unfortunately there are no shortage of them in our communities so GOOD LUCK.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh, welcome new member?

I wonder, if this is your only attempt at organizing a strike you should know very few drivers vs the total drivers at large know this forum exists. 

but yeah, I've been on strike since March 17th.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Congratulations, you have just reached 0.01% of all Buber and Gryft drivers. How do you propose to reach the other 99.9% of drivers for your desired course of action to have any hope of success?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Guber an gryft count on desperate dummies an unfortunately there are no shortage of them in our communities so GOOD LUCK.....


And this is why your boycott will fail @Jezebel123! In my quiet little town even during the good times it could never support 4 or more Uber/Lyft ants at once. Last night (01/27/21) with a bigtime storm, everything being closed and nothing to do or anyplace to go there was 7 Lyft ants and 6 Uber ants all waiting for a $3 ride.

Both Uber and Lyft know your boycott will never work and the even if you could get half of your own town's ants to boycott there is the other half who will take advantage of the boycott bozo's and take all the rides they can get!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Boycott? What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


I won't be driving then, not because I think organizing the few remaining UPNet members would have the effect of a fly farting in a hurricane, but because I haven't driven since Uber fixed the UberEats trick that gave old Surge Multiplier.

And really? 3-9 on a Friday afternoon? WTF.

But you do you...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

&#127871; &#129441;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> &#127871; &#129441;


Featured????


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Strike? On Valentine's day?

That would mean I'd have to stay home and make eye contact with my significant other.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Strike? On Valentine's day?


OK, I'll do it... Valentine's Day is the 14th.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> &#127871; &#129441;


Can bear have some of your popcorn? Please?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ummm... Yeah... What a novel idea! I’m sure hundreds of thousands of ants will follow your lead. You might even be named The Lead Ant. :thumbup:

Now... Remember to come back and do a full report of the things you did and achieved during/after the boycott.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You would better off Boycotting Made in China. You can start by donating your stuffed animals to St. Jude hospital.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Uber fixed the UberEats trick that gave old Surge Multiplier.


Can you elaborate on this trick? You've mentioned it on several occasions.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have been striking uber and . Lyft the start of corona .
But half way through airports had a actual sure 2 and 3 x those old school surges and a area bonus of 10 bucks.
I was make 50 an hour . 
Now there is zero anything . I will not drive . 
Only green drivers are driving . They do not know about surge . Back 2 years ago you could earn 80 bucks an hour driving a college foot ball game . Now its back to 15 garbage .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh, if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who comes in ready to lead a strike. I would have a few dollars.


And if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who actually succeeded in organizing & managing a successful strike, I'd have empty pockets.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Strike & you’re out 









of Uber ⚾


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think op has been shamed from the building. Couldn't quite figure out, am I supposed to not drive in Miami from 3 to 9pm on the 12th? I can do that!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been striking for 2 months now and have less money than ever. I don't think I'm doing it right.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I've been striking for 2 months now and have less money than ever. I don't think I'm doing it right.


This is why we need a Union*

*not really, just pouring gas on the fire


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you want a successful strike, you must take the ants out of the equation. In order to do that, you must reach them. Once you reach them, you must get them to pay you some attention. Once you do that, you must convince them to support you with their actions (or lack thereof). It is not that it can not be done, but, it is a hard row to hoe.

At any rare, Original Poster, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh, if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who comes in ready to lead a strike. I would have a few dollars.


 Greenbacks or Loons?

In 2008, after His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty ordered the installation of meters, we called a strike on Samhain. Our Former Dear Revered Leader responded by inviting the suburban cabs into the city to work, in violation of District Law. I suppose that this set the precedent for Mary Cheh to take Uber's money to allow it to operate illegally in the District.

I do have to wonder if Original Poster is including cab drivers in the plea. I could drive the cab that day, not turn on Uber Taxi and support the strike by Uber OFF! and LYFT OFF!

Those of you who have been on these boards for a while might recall when the News Boards Moderator, @Michael - Cleveland was trying to drum up support for UBER OFF! Tuesdays. He did not get far, even on these boards.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is why we need a Union*
> 
> *not really, just pouring gas on the fire
> 
> View attachment 557667


Failing that I was going to suggest we make like our Cali brethren and stand around somewhere with signs stating we're just not going to take it anymore, but cardboard and markers cost money so we'll actually be down on the deal. Protesting sure is complicated.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> Failing that I was going to suggest we make like our Cali brethren and stand around somewhere with signs stating we're just not going to take it anymore, but cardboard and markers cost money so we'll actually be down on the deal. Protesting sure is complicated.


They can use the backs of the cardboard signs that say

Used to drive Uber 
Please help
God Bless


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

> Oh, if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who comes in ready to lead a strike. I would have a few dollars.





Another Uber Driver said:


> Greenbacks or Loons?


Canadian Currency, unfortunately.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Inspired by reddit huh... Sorry wrong venue. You need at least as many followers as WSB, and everyone one of them need to be retarted ape with autism. Good luck nonetheless.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> View attachment 557815


Why doesn't his cardboard read:" I got involved in something I had no business doing, I had no idea what I was doing, now I am homeless."
Seriously, people gotta take responsibility for their own actions. The minute something becomes unprofitable you stop... it's common sense people.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Oh, if I had a nickel for every new user to this forum who comes in ready to lead a strike. I would have a few dollars.


Probably a bunch of commy Canadians bringing in that AOC-tinged flavour to the masses directly south of us 'nucks...


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

omg you want to strike from 3 to 9pm, and then what? happy anting?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Better to unionize, then strike as a union with collective action.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Better to unionize,


that requires employee status.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Strike? On Valentine's day?
> 
> That would mean I'd have to stay home and make eye contact with my significant other.


EYE CONTACT?
That's all?

Jeeze, you must be older than even ME.
Sorry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Jeeze, you must be older than even ME.


......is that even possible? &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ......is that even possible? &#129300;


I'd need proof ... but, I guess its possible.
I remember when the Dead Sea was just a little bit sick.

Hell, the only reason I took up jogging was so that I'd hear heavy breathing again.
I'm at the age where food has taken the place of sex in my life. I put a mirror over the dinner table.
I ordered a three minute egg ... the waitress wanted me to pay up front.

Here's three rules for old guys: Never miss an opportunity to take a nap, never trust a fart, never waste a hard-on.

But ... one thing for sure.
I have never been as old as I am today.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Hell yeah- I'm gonna demand that those $2.50 pings go to $3.50. I will be swimming in money then! :smiles:

P.S. The original poster may have gotten excited when he read about someone pumping up GameStop (Ticker: GME) and thought he could organize a strike that way.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I've been on strike since March 17th


Now I know why riders have been more cheerful than ever!


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Yawn....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Only two days till the strike
Is everybody ready?

Got the signs painted? Check.
Molotov cocktails? Check
Invite to BLM and Antifa? Check

Rest up ya'll.
See you there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Invite to BLM and Antifa? Check


............no invites to the Proud Boys, Three Per-Centers or other assorted boogaloos?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............no invites to the Proud Boys, Three Per-Centers or other assorted boogaloos?


Not necessary.... BLM & Antifa will do the burning, looting, rioting, and the fake news media will credit the Proud Boys for all the mayhem.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Curious to know why you chose February 12? Is there some special significance to that date? I know it's Lincoln's birthday, but otherwise seems rather random.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............no invites to the Proud Boys, Three Per-Centers or other assorted boogaloos?


No, not at all.
Never again.

I have completed the prep course and the first module of the "Conservative Re-education Program for Dummies", and this was actually an essay question on a quiz. I got an A on that quiz.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm ready, I've been practicing all this week by not driving for base rate.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Is this going to be another one of those 13-car strikes with 14 year old Priuses and new Ford Fusion Hybrid Energeeee's circling around the Uber headquarters?

Hope not... I sure would appreciate a few solid hours of good surge rides



Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm ready, I've been practicing all this week by not driving for base rate.


Why not drive a cab if that's your deal?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Prawn Connery said:


> Is this going to be another one of those 13-car strikes with 14 year old Priuses and new Ford Fusion Hybrid Energeeee's circling around the Uber headquarters?
> 
> Hope not... I sure would appreciate a few solid hours of good surge rides
> 
> ...


I think you missed the sarcasm or perhaps I wasn't over the top enough.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

They had a strike today on a major bridge in NYC causing an absolute mess of traffic that other drivers had to deal with.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think you missed the sarcasm or perhaps I wasn't over the top enough.


People here have a callous where the sarcasm rubs.
A thick one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> People here have a callous where the sarcasm rubs.


no WAY!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> no WAY!


way


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have completed the prep course and the first module of the "Conservative Re-education Program for Dummies", and this was actually an essay question on a quiz. I got an A on that quiz.


I see. If you take the courses now, on a "voluntary" basis, you get to avoid the plain black helicopter over your home and the plain black step van that pulls up to your house to pack you off to the gulag. Once Harris becomes president, those of us who will not conform will be shipped off to Re-Education Camp. As long as I get assigned to a gulag in Montana or the Dakotas as opposed to one in Arizona, Utah or Nevada, it will be minimally tolerable.

........and people thought that Arpaio's tent hoosegows in the middle of the desert were bad......................


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> see. If you take the courses now, on a "voluntary" basis, you get to avoid the plain black helicopter over your home and the plain black step van that pulls up to your house to pack you off to the gulag.


Well, yea, that's the hope. There are no guarantees when it comes to dealing with The Party. 
Remember, early in the days of The Third Reich, Jews were employed by loyal Party members when they were useful. Engineers, doctors, accountants, etc.
As their rule raged on, those privileges' were further restricted; and eventually they ended up in the same 'work camps' as all the other Jews. 
I expect nothing but time in me taking these courses, and having the papers with me to prove it. I also have some skills that may be useful to The Party. 
I'm old so, all I need is a few years.

God help us.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Bevital said:


> View attachment 562637


....from four fathers!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Curious to know why you chose February 12? Is there some special significance to that date? I know it's Lincoln's birthday, but otherwise seems rather random.


Feb.12 is Chinese Lunar New year.



Bevital said:


> View attachment 562637


Double Uber Prop points for TOTAL RECALL references.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Feb.12 is Chinese Lunar New year.


But is that a particularly busy Uber day?

Especially between 3-9?

At least the other idiots trying to organize a strike did it Sunday nights at airports and morning rush hour so it has an impact.

The timing is off to say the least.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Today's the big day.

I expect livestreams and tallies of how the strike's going.

I'm getting started early.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

8 cars at the traffic light right now. Three lanes wide. 6 cars have visible U/L stickers.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

It is cold and raining in the swamp today. Bear will stay warm and dry in bear's den.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Boycott sure worked good. At keeping money out of your pockets.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

- If a tree falls in the forest and no one was around to hear it, did it really fall?

- If three Uber drivers "boycott" and protest for a single day, but no one cared, did they really boycott?

"Uber is so evil and terrible, I can't stand any of the things that they do, I hate them so much and can't stand another minute of it... so for one day only, I'm going to go on strike, and be back to ubering tomorrow" isn't terribly convincing


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Did you win
I see my area quest went from 2 to 1 dollar last week


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jezebel123 said:


> TOTAL STOP to UBER and LYFT on FRIDAY FEBRUARY 12... let's demand a 75% increase in miles... difficult times are coming after pandemics... let's pass this announcement to everyone we know and unite for a greater good... 6 hour stoppage from 3 in the afternoon to 9 at night... and if you think you will work that day to earn more remember that when the bad days come no one will support you... better a sacrifice of a day to earn a few more dollars... it is for your good... for your earnings... for your family... all miami will be off... we are counting on you that weekend is long and Valentine's Day.... all together NOW


Boycott is so offensive, trans-alternativedon'taskdon'ttellgenderneutralcott Is much better


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Boycott is so offensive, trans-alternativedon'taskdon'ttellgenderneutralcott Is much better


I girlcott Lyft and Uber over the past weekend. Pretty sure I brought the two to their knee's.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I girlcott Lyft and Uber over the past weekend. Pretty sure I brought the two to their knee's.


Girls or those who identify as girls becuse its the same thing. All those mustaches demolishing high school sports records is so inspirational and frees those of their white privilege


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those of you who have been on these boards for a while might recall when the News Boards Moderator, @Michael - Cleveland was trying to drum up support for UBER OFF! Tuesdays. He did not get far, even on these boards.


Thanks for remembering!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thanks for remembering!


We thank you for your failure.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Give the poor lad some credit. I mean alot of credit. He's gonna need it to have any effect on anything.


----------

